# Rocky Mountain Rm 9



## Ric_y_Martin (5. Mai 2005)

Hey Leute, mal eine Frage ich finde auf der Rocky Homepage nichts über das
RM 9. Von wann bis wann gabs das eigentlich? Ist doch nicht älter als das RM 7 oder? Viell. kann mir jemand helfen........


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2005)

Oh doch, das RM 9 ist wesesntlich älter als das RM7 (sieht man ja auch an den Rahmendimensionen - speziell das Fräßteil zw Ober und Unterrohr) und es war das erste Rocky im RM Design mit Thrust Link - das RM 6 kam danach - und weil ja selbst das vom SWITCH abgelößt wurde kannst du dir ja vorstellen wie alt das Ding ist und warum es deswegen nicht mehr auf der Rocky site ist.

Hoffe ich konnte helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ric_y_Martin (8. Mai 2005)

Auf jeden Fall. Danke dir........


----------



## iNSANE! (8. Mai 2005)

Ric_y_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Auf jeden Fall. Danke dir........




Jaja...so samma...wir Rocky Rider...Hilfsbereit und nett*g*


----------

